# Teeth whitening while nursing?



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I've been wanting to whiten my teeth for a really long time but have been nursing forever it seems like. Just when I weaned my 3rd child I got pregnant so held off again.
I got a professional grade whitening kit from the dentist. They said it should be fine while nursing since so little bleach actually gets in the system. The mold only stays in for 20 min once a day.

So what are MDC mama's thoughts on this? Should I keep waiting (another 2 yrs+) or do you think it's fine?

Thanks


----------



## larzanna (Jan 23, 2008)

The only reason the kits tell you not to is because the studies have not been done to PROVE its safe, its not that there are studies that show that its not. (i used to work at a dental office and i asked) But of couse for legal reasons they will tell you no.
I am nursing and i have whitened my teeth with dentist strength stuff.
If you are really nervous you could get the drug store white strips, same stuff just lower strength, but might get you white enough to hold you off.









http://www.kellymom.com/health/lifes...tml#toothwhite

Kellymom also says its ok.
-L


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

I whitened w/ crest white strips while nursing. DD is fine. I wouldn't do it again though- my teeth are now SUPER sensitive to hot or cold things... oh well. gotta


----------

